# The new working Uber Eats phone number is 1(833)-275-3287.



## Young Kim

I found this out when I picked up an Uber Eats order yesterday at a late night restaurant. I told him about how difficult it is to get support on the line. So he told me this number that he uses that he gives out to certain drivers that seem nice. So I'm presenting it here. (The two previous numbers that I had has not worked, and any Uber Eats phone number from the Internet does not work.) in this way you don't have to click through the app. Again a new number I found is 1(833)-275-3287. It only connects to a live person if you are on a live order.

I can think of many instances where this could have been of use. Like a week ago when my black card did not work I could have just simply called them. And definitely gotten a pickup fee. Also, if you're at a restaurant that you went to that is closed, I would advise to call Ubereats and get a pickup fee, and have them cancel it on their end. By doing this, it will prevent another Uber driver from going to the restaurant and then finding it is also closed. And you also will get a pickup fee.


----------



## Wildgoose

Try this as well.
1-800-253-9435


----------



## sterlingevans5031

Wildgoose said:


> 1-800-253-9435


NJ


----------



## martievargas21

I need customer service please quién somebody help me


----------



## New2This

martievargas21 said:


> I need customer service please quién somebody help me


----------



## TobyD

I miss you too @Young Kim


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

TobyD said:


> I miss you too @Young Kim


I have been looking for his red prius after
taking over his graveyard shift. 
There is talk of seeing the ghost of it 
on a blue red wolf moon night.....


----------



## Loaded Diaper

You know perfectly well Uber & Lyft do NOT want you calling


----------



## Drivincrazy

If they don't answer...isn't it dinner time? Mmmmm.


----------



## aliciadavis203

My name is Alicia Davis and on and about the 28th of this month I ordered one taco and you charged me over $9 for that plus $3 for delivery which was supposed to be free and another $9 for something else I don't understand. That's why I don't like messing with you guys. I need my money back I need a refunded you could take the $9 for the taco but I need my other money's return to me the $3 for delivery and the $9 for whatever it is. I will be getting in touch with the authorities if I am not compensated that. I don't play with money I'm elderly and I needed myself thank you.


----------



## Seamus

aliciadavis203 said:


> My name is Alicia Davis and on and about the 28th of this month I ordered one taco and you charged me over $9 for that plus $3 for delivery which was supposed to be free and another $9 for something else I don't understand. That's why I don't like messing with you guys. I need my money back I need a refunded you could take the $9 for the taco but I need my other money's return to me the $3 for delivery and the $9 for whatever it is. I will be getting in touch with the authorities if I am not compensated that. I don't play with money I'm elderly and I needed myself thank you


This site has no affiliation with Uber or any other transportation or food delivery company. No one on this site can help you, you need to call customer support thru the app you are using.


----------



## reg barclay

aliciadavis203 said:


> My name is Alicia Davis and on and about the 28th of this month I ordered one taco and you charged me over $9 for that plus $3 for delivery which was supposed to be free and another $9 for something else I don't understand. That's why I don't like messing with you guys. I need my money back I need a refunded you could take the $9 for the taco but I need my other money's return to me the $3 for delivery and the $9 for whatever it is. I will be getting in touch with the authorities if I am not compensated that. I don't play with money I'm elderly and I needed myself thank you.


Hi, this site is not affiliated with Uber. If you have a complaint you should go through their official website or app. Thanks, and hope your problem gets solved.


----------

